# Subversion - Fehleranzeige fehlt



## konrad543 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Projekt mit Subversion auschecke,
und dann darauf arbeiten will, hab ich keine Fehleranzeige, wie gewöhnlich.
Ich habe nichts gefunden wo ich dies umstellen könnte.

Kann mir jemand einen heissen Tipp geben?

LG


----------



## XHelp (14. Mai 2011)

Was für Fehleranzeige?


----------



## konrad543 (14. Mai 2011)

naja die klassische Eclipse Fehleranzeige, wenn eben falsch gecoded wird.
Es scheint also von Eclipse nicht als Java Projekt behandelt zu werden.


----------



## XHelp (14. Mai 2011)

Dann hast du es vermutlich falsch ausgecheckt. Beim auschecken kannst du ja einstellen als was es behandelt werden soll und was genau ausgecheckt werden soll.


----------



## konrad543 (14. Mai 2011)

nein da gibts keine einstellungen,a usser projectname, Head revision, Depth, location.

Leider...


----------



## XHelp (14. Mai 2011)

Du könntest es auch nachträglich ändern, in dem du die 
	
	
	
	





```
.project
```
 Datei in dem Projekt-Ordner anpasst:
[XML]
<projectDescription>
...
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>
[/XML]


----------



## konrad543 (14. Mai 2011)

super, danke! mit wizard als svn project auschecken, dann gehts auch...
hatte irgendeinen blödsinn gemacht...


----------

